# hello everyone!!



## karlanyc (May 2, 2005)

hello my name is karla and i'm mac addicted hahhahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey guys im from nyc and just found this message board ill be coming here often so i need to get to know everyone... so say hi


----------



## Alexa (May 2, 2005)

welcome!! you'll become addicted to this forum as well


----------



## karlanyc (May 2, 2005)

thanks Alexa yup i probably will from the looks of it this board is hot well no more 4 tonight ill be back tomorrow and post some pics


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Karla!! I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------

